# Tell us 3 good/great things about your BL



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

At 61 now i realize i had a bucket list.
It feels real good doing stuff we enjoy because who knows?
Maybe in a few years or months it will be too late.
Maybe i will be dead, sick or injured.
So the last 2 weeks of march 2018 at 60, i rented a room by the trails to ride my fatbike early when the grip is good so i can enjoy climbing.
- second thing: in december 2018 i rented a room for 3 months......
- well i signed up for an extra 13 months.
It is so nice most mornings having the option to go ride or ... go for a sunset ride. 
Oh by the way, a side effect other than smiling is getting real lean


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Was wondering WTF a BL was.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I, too, was confused by "BL."

I had, or still have, a bucket list and it never included anything about bikes.

I wanted to retire "early" and when I did a week after turning 62, I decided that qualified. Skiing 100 different mountains was on it. I'm up to 129 at this point. Visit 25 countries or territories - check and still going. Ski the Alps? Been there, done that a few times. I don't even remember some of the other goals so I guess they weren't very important.

Ultimately, I'd like to be retired for as long as I worked.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Race the local summer xc series, 7 races in 7 weeks. First race ever last year at 61.

Want to ride the slickrock trail in Moab, most likely next fall.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought it was a misprint for BM and I was really excited to explain how wonderful mine was this morning. After all, this IS the over 50 forum.

I think my BL started in my teens.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MSU Alum said:


> I thought it was a misprint for BM and I was really excited to explain how wonderful mine was this morning. After all, this IS the over 50 forum.


LOL!

I don't know that I've got a bucket list, but I do like to check things off lists. I got to bikepack the Kokopelli trail self supported a few weeks back. Last fall my wife and I finally visited the last of the 50 US states together. We have visited every Colorado State Park.

We still hope to get to all of the National Parks in the US. We are planning to get to the 3 continents we have yet to visit: South America, Africa, and Antarctica. We would like to summit all 54 of the 14,000'+ mountains in Colorado.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

May first BL item is to retire at 62 and I’m 56 now. On track currently, but depends on how soon and how major of a market corrections we have. Building the rest of the BL before that one happens will be too depressing if #1 gets delayed.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Having had a health scare I reflected on a BL. I determined that I am "good". There are no items that would make me feel unfulfilled at death. That said, I have a crap ton to do as I do not want to leave loved ones with my unfinished projects.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Best thing about my bucket list?

Well, I don't really have a bucket list which is kinda the best part. That doesn't mean I don't plan trips, but I limit the breadth of my planning to avoid stress. 

Usually I plan a trip because the seasons change and I start thinking about options, sometimes I read about a place or someone else's trip and that gets the ball rolling.

For the most part I'm working on being in the moment because I find that too much planning is stressful, plans not working out lead to increased stress, and because there's always things to do, planning gets in the way of my "flow".

Current plans: Week long road trip to the PNW to include a two day bikepacking trip from Oakridge OR to Bend OR.

Later this summer I'm thinking about bikepacking the TRT.

I might do a repeat on Mt Whitney, but only if I'm invited; honestly, once is enough, but I'd do it with a buddy or two.

I want to get back into touring, which used to be my thing, but instead of road I'll be on trails and backroads, so a couple short local trips are a start.

My mom is moving to Nevada, so once she's in place we'll have a house/animal sitter, so then I owe my wife a bunch of travels abroad, a bunch 

Pretty much every weekend I do an epic ride, so I get my fix regularly.

The "bucket list" items I'm most proud of: Marriage, family, kids, home, profession, sports, staying fit, and becoming a better person


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> .. I got to bikepack the Kokopelli trail self supported a few weeks back...


Nice! That's one I'd like to do in it's entirety.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Best thing about my bucket list?
> 
> Well, I don't really have a bucket list which is kinda the best part. That doesn't mean I don't plan trips, but I limit the breadth of my planning to avoid stress.
> 
> ...


I am with you in that I don't reeally have a bucket list. Since it is so easy to add to it, and so hard to check off of it, it would stress me out too much.

Instead, I have more like big picture plans I guess:

1. start a 2nd career here soon. Getting tired of the beauracratic BS of my current career

2. downsize to either a condo or small house; buy a van to do the "van living" thing and travel. (Can't convince the wife that just the van would be the best...)

3. get a cabin in upstate Michigan for a winter escape locale...yes I want to go towards the snow and cold. and/or . retirement place

4.have my schedule, and finances be so that I determine when I want to work, and when I want to play

5. visit ancestral places: Iceland, Sweden. Already did wife's Irish heritage last summer, and need to hit Poland for her

so it looks like a bucket list, but it is more a "plan of action"


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nice! That's one I'd like to do in it's entirety.


We were too early in the season for the high stuff, so we bypassed it on the last day with plans to go back in the fall.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> 3. get a cabin in *upstate* Michigan for a winter escape locale...yes I want to go towards the snow and cold. and/or . retirement place


When get the line above Saginaw you will find it referred to as "up north", until you hit the bridge, then you've found the U.P. der eh.  . I have always liked the Traverse City region of the state.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah, I forgot. Visit all 50 states. Been there, done that. 

For a long time all we had open was New Mexico, Hawaii and Alaska. We did two weeks of skiing in NM a few years for that one. Got my wife's sister and her husband to move to Hawaii so every other year we go for a month (not all in their house on the Big Island) and, of course, we did the usual geriatric Alaska land tour and cruise. I followed that up by going back this winter to ski and see the start of the Ididarod. (sp?) 

Getting the kids toilet trained and out of the house had to be on the list even if we didn't admit it. We got them through college, out and on their own in a reasonable amount of time and made sure we left them with no college debt. After all, its not like they asked to be born so I felt responsibility for our choice in having them.

I sure don't feel pressure by having a bucket list. I love lists.

Hell, my number one goal since HS was to retire and do what I want which is not working for anyone, including myself. Screw work!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

No bucket list here.

Just ride a lot and have fun.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BlueCheesehead said:


> When get the line above Saginaw you will find it referred to as "up north", until you hit the bridge, then you've found the U.P. der eh.  . I have always liked the Traverse City region of the state.


I loved! TC! So beautiful, winters would tough on this anti cold, old dude. Truly a beautiful place though.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Bucket List? 

I guess I'll start that once I'm done with my Honey-Do List.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

BlueCheesehead said:


> When get the line above Saginaw you will find it referred to as "up north", until you hit the bridge, then you've found the U.P. der eh.  . I have always liked the Traverse City region of the state.


that's right...and don't the Up Northerners refer to the southerners as downlanders or Southlanders...I can't remember what my wife's cousin calls them. She lives near Rose City

wife is from Detroit...er...Downriver actually (Trenton)

we are headed to the Sleeping Bear Dunes area this summer...can't wait


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that's right...and don't the Up Northerners refer to the southerners as downlanders or Southlanders...I can't remember what my wife's cousin calls them. She lives near Rose City
> 
> wife is from Detroit...er...Downriver actually (Trenton)
> 
> we are headed to the Sleeping Bear Dunes area this summer...can't wait


Take the Krampus and the biggest tires you have. I went exploring on some snowmobile trails and was happy to have a fatty as I hit some patches of sugar sand.

I had forgotten where Rose City is, but I certainly passed through it as a kid on my way to Mio. (Born and raised just south of Flint)


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine is not a bucket list but achieving a 50 session.

What is a 50 session you ask? The story goes that on your death bed in your old age you will only remember the 50 days of your life or 50 exceptional memories. The best of times and the worst of times. The medioca stuff just fades away over time. 

The goal is to have a session/activity so good that you will remember it for the rest of your life. A session that will make it too your best 50. 

Oh i have had many biking 50 sessions.

One such goal i have in mind is riding mountain scree like the freerides. Where dudes blaze down impossibly steep scree slopes on mountain. I'm building a plan to achieve that.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that's right...and don't the Up Northerners refer to the southerners as downlanders or Southlanders...I can't remember what my wife's cousin calls them. She lives near Rose City
> 
> wife is from Detroit...er...Downriver actually (Trenton)
> 
> we are headed to the Sleeping Bear Dunes area this summer...can't wait


Yoopers call folks that live south of the bridge "Trolls."

I love the SBD area-I go up there every June for a week or two! I call it my shoulder tour-start out in Whitehall and move north every couple days til I end up east and north of Traverse City, sometimes as far north as Petosky or even Mackinac. Lots of good trails and paths and roads to ride, lots of sightseeing, driving, hiking. Good food and drink options. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SteveF said:


> Yoopers call folks that live south of the bridge "Trolls."
> 
> I love the SBD area-I go up there every June for a week or two! I call it my shoulder tour-start out in Whitehall and move north every couple days til I end up east and north of Traverse City, sometimes as far north as Petosky or even Mackinac. Lots of good trails and paths and roads to ride, lots of sightseeing, driving, hiking. Good food and drink options. It's a beautiful place.


that sounds sweet...wish I could talk the wife into riding like that, but she is more of a glamper...i am trying to rough her up a bit. This year we are doing just the 2 man tent; building and cooking on a fire thing; but I had to compromise and get a sight near the flush toilets and showers...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I never officially made a "list" but heli-snowboarding for a week deep in the mountains of Canada was always #1 on my list but it was so pricey, I never had any friends that valued the experience enough to throw down that kind of $$. It was about $5K back then; nowadays it's much more and even I don't know if I'm willing to pay current rates. 

The item that I checked off in 2017 was paddling the Grand Canyon, no motors for me as that's akin to riding an ebike. 

While I have many things I still want to do (more like areas I want to RIDE), the top of my list at this point is visiting Normandy. Luckily my daughter was recently sent to Germany for a minimum of 2+ years so I'll have several opportunities.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that sounds sweet...wish I could talk the wife into riding like that, but she is more of a glamper...i am trying to rough her up a bit. This year we are doing just the 2 man tent; building and cooking on a fire thing; but I had to compromise and get a sight near the flush toilets and showers...


Heh, don't let me mislead you-I car camp on this trip. This year we're using my buddies travel trailer. Sometimes I even stay in hotels or vacation rentals! We each take a road bike and a mountain bike and do various rides around the area for a couple of days then we move north and east a ways and do it again. If it rains I go to TC and see a movie! Or visit a brewpub or something. I've done point to point and self-supported tours in the past and I won't rule out the chance I'll do them again someday but for now I enjoy my comforts, and not having to pack up and ride to the next place no matter the weather or how I'm feeling.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SteveF said:


> Heh, don't let me mislead you-I car camp on this trip. This year we're using my buddies travel trailer. Sometimes I even stay in hotels or vacation rentals! We each take a road bike and a mountain bike and do various rides around the area for a couple of days then we move north and east a ways and do it again. If it rains I go to TC and see a movie! Or visit a brewpub or something. I've done point to point and self-supported tours in the past and I won't rule out the chance I'll do them again someday but for now I enjoy my comforts, and not having to pack up and ride to the next place no matter the weather or how I'm feeling.


no problem. I have also done the same thing...more like base camping. We are doing that this summer up north in MI...that does allow for more variation in activities for sure!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never thought to have a list as many do but it sort of happened in this context. We're late age parents. I spent years doing travel and adventure when others already had kids. In the past few years I've done some of the cool stuff from that era with my kids. If there's a bucket list it would be repeating a few more adventures with our kids. They are strong teens now so even more fun is taking much pleasure in how strong and capable they are when we do stuff.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I worked in nursing homes a few years back doing psychiatry and some end of life counseling. I continue to work with geriatric populations as well as lots of kids; this makes for some interesting perspective ...

Anyways, what you think about in the end days is less about what you accomplished or didn't accomplish, it's about how you are feeling physically in the moment and how comfortable you are with being diminished and dying.

Very few people are comfortable with dying, even though we all die, and we all know we're going to die.

My advice to my fellow old folks: Learn to accept the death of others and it will help you accept your own death.

Sorry to be so morbid, but the idea of a bucket list is about getting "certain things done" before you are no longer able either through disability or death.



plummet said:


> Mine is not a bucket list but achieving a 50 session.
> 
> What is a 50 session you ask? The story goes that on your death bed in your old age you will only remember the 50 days of your life or 50 exceptional memories. The best of times and the worst of times. The medioca stuff just fades away over time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

my bucket list was amended. it was unattainable before. seriously.."catching a jet fighter ride to land on an aircraft carrier"..yea, not gonna happen.

i adjusted it to things that are possible. so no more jet fighter rides or super model threesomes.

1. ride my motorcycle across a country and into another one. do-able right? as long as i dont pick some war ravaged country..do-able!


----------

